# 2cool tuna trip



## jaime1982

Anyone want to try to get together and do a fathers day pitch in overnight trip out of freeport or Galveston?

Doesn't have to be on fathers day but week of would be great. 

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## popeye_iv

Im down


----------



## jaime1982

popeye_iv said:


> Im down


Ill actually go anytime but seems like a fathers day thing might be easier for some guys.

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Anywhere

Jamie lets hear what you have in mind. Guide boat or 2coolers boat? I have not made a trip that far yet. And my boat is on POC.


----------



## jaime1982

Capt. Anywhere said:


> Jamie lets hear what you have in mind. Guide boat or 2coolers boat? I have not made a trip that far yet. And my boat is on POC.


Well, I was thinking of a 6 man trip. I have 2 guys that can join me just about anytime so looking for 2 or maybe3 others. Plan on spending a couple hundy each.

If a 2cooler has the boat and is willing we can cover 100% everything and something extra too. Id also consider hiring a pro/charter if needed but never have gone with a charter so id need some reputable options on who to use. Simple BFT and possible YFT trip picking up some kings/ling and whatever we can along the way. Prefer weekdays if possible.


----------



## fishingtwo

I would be interested in going.


----------



## jaime1982

fishingtwo said:


> I would be interested in going.


Is a weekday trip ok? Also if a 2cooler with a capable boat sees this and can furnish the boat pm me.


----------



## fishingtwo

I have the 26th and 27th off. Need some notice to schedule otherwise.


----------



## lite-liner

I would be interested


----------



## cchris

weather has been kind of rough this weekend...hopefully it will improve soon


----------



## cchris

any info if this trip is happening?


----------



## jaime1982

cchris said:


> any info if this trip is happening?


Im stil getting prices and info together. I have myself and probably 3 guys from work that are in and another 2cooler. So thats 4or5, if we can get a smaller (10 or less) charter that would be kick A.

It doesn't have to be fathers day. Anytime is good. My work buddies are on the same shift so that helps with scheduling. Weekdays are preferred if at all possible.

It may actually be more than one trip if the capt works out for us. Im in between boats, so i have a lil extra$ for some big fish action for the time being.

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## cchris

i am interested but most likely it will have to be weekends for me


----------



## jemfisherman

If you need another one to help fill out the 10 or less charter for a bigger boat, let me know. I am about to be on vacation for 2 months, so I have week days free. Going to the floaters in a big boat where you can take a nap would be a treat. I have only gone out there in center consoles. We caught plenty of fish, but it will wear you plum out.


----------



## KenAdams

I'm interested. I can go anytime. PM me if there is still a spot open.


----------



## atran38

Im interested as well. Let me know if a spot is available. thx.


----------



## jaime1982

cchris said:


> i am interested but most likely it will have to be weekends for me


Most of my work crew want to do weekdays but If we can fill their spots on a weekend Im in for that too. I only get 2 weekends off per month.



jemfisherman said:


> If you need another one to help fill out the 10 or less charter for a bigger boat, let me know. I am about to be on vacation for 2 months, so I have week days free. Going to the floaters in a big boat where you can take a nap would be a treat. I have only gone out there in center consoles. We caught plenty of fish, but it will wear you plum out.


I hear that, ive only been in CC so Ive never had the luxury or AC/head or a nap.



KenAdams said:


> I'm interested. I can go anytime. PM me if there is still a spot open.


Sweet, thanks



atran38 said:


> Im interested as well. Let me know if a spot is available. thx.


Sure will thanks!

Do any of yall have gear? Id prefer to use my own stuff and have a cheaper trip cost for often. I think the floaters start to pick up in Sep- Oct so we have time for some pre[trips to get to know the capt.


----------



## atran38

I have some gear but not all. do you have a checklist of must have gears. give me a good reason to get new stuff


----------



## cchris

jaime1982 said:


> Do any of yall have gear? Id prefer to use my own stuff and have a cheaper trip cost for often. I think the floaters start to pick up in Sep- Oct so we have time for some pre[trips to get to know the capt.


 more than i can use in a lifetime ), popping , jigging, lures, rigs...i am set!


----------



## thardie1972

*addme to the list*

i have my own gear and a ton of jigs. i know how to chunk and throw poppers. would love to get out for some tuna. i have no problem paying my way for gas, bait, ice and grub. i will help clean the fish and boat. lmk ready to go anytime!


----------



## tommytuanle

Im interested, can go anyday 713 382 0490


----------



## lite-liner

so is this a thing or ?????? I can be ready in 2 hrs & at any port in Texas in 5 hrs or less.
I have more tuna gear than anyone in their right mind should actually own, & the 
'spernse to go with it. non-smoker.......

really want some blue water for Father's day.....

469-236-7382


----------



## jaime1982

lite-liner said:


> so is this a thing or ?????? I can be ready in 2 hrs & at any port in Texas in 5 hrs or less.
> I have more tuna gear than anyone in their right mind should actually own, & the
> 'spernse to go with it. non-smoker.......
> 
> really want some blue water for Father's day.....
> 
> 469-236-7382


Sorry ive been sick and was still trying to get prices and recommendations on whi to or more importantly who NOT to go with.

Im still in the process of buying gear too. 
Im hoping to get something set up for fathers day but i want to be an all time thing. Im putting buyinh a new boat for a few months so i can take a tuna trip more often

May need to change title of thread

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## thardie1972

*tuna trip*

im in for any tuna trip. can go anytime with 2 days notice. 5125529151


----------



## keysdh

Let me know if y'all are going. Dying to get out there. 

512
573
5767


----------



## texasredzz

*If you need a charter*

I have been reading this thread and in case you guys have not found a ride out give my guy Brady a call. He charters a big ol cat and will get you guys to blue water. Trips usually run about $1,200.00 plus fuel which is usually about $200.00 so $1,400.00 total split up to 6 ways. He will provide everything you need but your welcome to bring your own rod and tackle and any thing else you want to bring is welcome. There is no better fathers day than one that includes tuna, wahoo and dolphins. Hope you guys hit him up and remember to take a kid fishing!

Brady - (979) 533-9196


----------



## jaime1982

texasredzz said:


> I have been reading this thread and in case you guys have not found a ride out give my guy Brady a call. He charters a big ol cat and will get you guys to blue water. Trips usually run about $1,200.00 plus fuel which is usually about $200.00 so $1,400.00 total split up to 6 ways. He will provide everything you need but your welcome to bring your own rod and tackle and any thing else you want to bring is welcome. There is no better fathers day than one that includes tuna, wahoo and dolphins. Hope you guys hit him up and remember to take a kid fishing!
> 
> Brady - (979) 533-9196


Great info and thanks for the lead, ill be giving him a call.

Im still freaking sick but im getting gear in order.



















Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo

Have you called Brady? If so where does he leave from?


----------



## fishingtwo

I just talked to Julie at Blue Fin Charters in Freeport and she will be posting dates for trips in August, September and October on Monday. These will be 36 hour trips and limited to 10 people total on the boat.


----------



## fishingtwo

Just signed up for 36 hour trip August 25-26 on the Bluefin out of Freeport.

Let's make it a 2Cool event!!


----------



## jaime1982

fishingtwo said:


> Just signed up for 36 hour trip August 25-26 on the Bluefin out of Freeport.
> 
> Let's make it a 2Cool event!!


Im going to see if I can make this one depending on the pricing. Unfortunately my 6 year old had a trip to the Emergency room then got admitted to Texas Children's Hospital on the 24th. She is out and doing better but were anticipating a HUGE bill plus the amberlamps ride on top of that. A $600 trip is probably out for me at this time.

I had Bill change the title of the thread since I couldnt make the Fathers day trip happen due to me being sick. Im back to normal now though. Im still in for pitch ins and getting with 2coolers for trips up to around $250ish if anyone ever need an extra. I should be pretty good on gear now.


----------

